# Drehstrommotor an verschiedenen Netzen



## sirbarny (25 Mai 2011)

Habe folgenden Drehstrommotor: (Gebläse Typenschild)
kW 2,2
Volt 230/400
Hz 50
Amp 8,8 DR / 5,1 ST
rpm 2890
cos phi 0,8


kW 2,55
Volt 265/460
Hz 60
Amp 8,8 DR / 5,1 ST
rpm 3470
cos phi 0,78

Nun soll dieses Gebläse in Mexiko, an zwei verschiedenen Orten, mit unterschiedlichen Netzen, zum Einsatz kommen.

Netz 1: 440 V 60Hz (Sternschaltung)
Netz 2: 220 V 60 Hz (Dreieckschaltung)

Wie ändert sich an beiden Netzen der Nennstrom? Was verändert sich noch?


----------



## Verpolt (25 Mai 2011)

sirbarny schrieb:


> kW 2,2
> Volt230/400
> Hz 50
> Amp 8,8 DR / 5,1 ST
> ...



P = U * I * Wurzel 3 * cos(Phi)


----------



## sirbarny (25 Mai 2011)

Vielleicht habe ich nur einen Denkfehler, aber die Gleichung hat
zwei Unbekannte:

P = ???
I = ???


----------



## miami (25 Mai 2011)

Im Grunde hast Du vier Typenschilder: 50/60 Hz und jeweils Stern/Dreieck

Im Mexico gilt (vermutlich) das 60Hz Typenschild: 

```
[FONT=Arial][SIZE=2]kW [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial][SIZE=2]2,55[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][SIZE=2]Volt [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial][SIZE=2]265/460[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][SIZE=2]Hz [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial][SIZE=2]60[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][SIZE=2]Amp [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial][SIZE=2]8,8 DR / 5,1 ST[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][SIZE=2]rpm [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial][SIZE=2]3470[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][SIZE=2]cos phi [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial][SIZE=2]0,78[/SIZE][/FONT]
```
 
im Dreieck ist das 

```
[FONT=Arial][SIZE=2]kW [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial][SIZE=2]2,55[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][SIZE=2]Volt [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial][SIZE=2]265[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][SIZE=2]Hz [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial][SIZE=2]60[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][SIZE=2]Amp [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial][SIZE=2]8,8 A[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][SIZE=2]rpm [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial][SIZE=2]3470[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][SIZE=2]cos phi [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial][SIZE=2]0,78[/SIZE][/FONT]
```
 
im Stern:

```
[FONT=Arial][SIZE=2]kW [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial][SIZE=2]2,55[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][SIZE=2]Volt [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial][SIZE=2]460[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][SIZE=2]Hz [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial][SIZE=2]60[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][SIZE=2]Amp [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial][SIZE=2]5,1 A[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][SIZE=2]rpm [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial][SIZE=2]3470[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][SIZE=2]cos phi [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial][SIZE=2]0,78[/SIZE][/FONT]
```
 
Bitte beachte: Da die Spannungen, an denen Du dem Motor betreiben wirst, aber etwas niedriger als seine Nennspannung sind, wirst Du nicht die volle Leistung bekommen.


#############################################





Verpolt schrieb:


> P = U * I * Wurzel 3 * cos(Phi)


Das Produkt U*I ist in beiden Fällen fast identisch und der Rest sind Konstanten, so dass sich die gleiche Leistung ergibt. Daher ist ja auch nur eine Leistungsangabe auf dem Typenschild vorhanden.


----------



## Sockenralf (25 Mai 2011)

Hallo,

mit der Frequenz ändert sich auch die Drehzahl


MfG


----------



## SPS-Fuzzi (26 Mai 2011)

Hallo !

Interessant ist in diesem Fall nur die Angabe auf dem Typenschild für 60Hz:
265/460V 60Hz. Das ist die Nennspannung.

440V 60Hz sind 440/460=0,956 von der Nennspannung. Das Drehmoment  des Motors verhält sich quadratisch zur Spannung, d.h. das Drehmoment  sinkt auf 0,956 zum Quadrat = 0,915. Soll heißen der Motor hat noch 91%  seines ursprünglichen Nennmomentes.

Bei 220V 60Hz ist es schon gravierender mit der Unterspannung, das sind 220/265=0,83 von der Nennspannung. Das Drehmoment  des Motors verhält sich quadratisch zur Spannung, d.h. das Drehmoment  sinkt auf 0,83 zum Quadrat = 0,69. Soll heißen der Motor hat noch 69%  seines ursprünglichen Nennmomentes !!! 

Gruß SPS-Fuzzi


----------



## ExGuide (26 Mai 2011)

SPS-Fuzzi schrieb:


> 440V 60Hz sind 440/460=0,956 von der Nennspannung. Das Drehmoment  des Motors verhält sich quadratisch zur Spannung, d.h. das Drehmoment  sinkt auf 0,956 zum Quadrat = 0,915. Soll heißen der Motor hat noch 91%  seines ursprünglichen Nennmomentes.
> 
> Bei 220V 60Hz ist es schon gravierender mit der Unterspannung, das sind 220/265=0,83 von der Nennspannung. Das Drehmoment  des Motors verhält sich quadratisch zur Spannung, d.h. das Drehmoment  sinkt auf 0,83 zum Quadrat = 0,69. Soll heißen der Motor hat noch 69%  seines ursprünglichen Nennmomentes !!!



Grundsätzlich hast Du sicher Recht, aber elektrische Maschinen müssen innerhalb ihres Nennspannungsbereiches (der ist nach IEC festgelegt, habe aber die Norm nicht zu Hand), kann z.B. +- 6% oder auch +-10% sein, auch ihre Nennleistung angeben.
Das schafft man näherungsweise mit der nicht-linearen Magnetisierungskennlinie.
Somit wäre zumindest im ersten Beispiel die Auswirkung wohl deutlich geringer....


----------



## SPS-Fuzzi (26 Mai 2011)

> Grundsätzlich  hast Du sicher Recht, aber elektrische Maschinen müssen innerhalb ihres  Nennspannungsbereiches (der ist nach IEC festgelegt, habe aber die Norm  nicht zu Hand), kann z.B. +- 6% oder auch +-10% sein, auch ihre  Nennleistung angeben.
> Das schafft man näherungsweise mit der nicht-linearen Magnetisierungskennlinie.
> Somit wäre zumindest im ersten Beispiel die Auswirkung wohl deutlich geringer....


Die Physik interessiert sich leider gar nicht für die IEC oder sonstige Normen, die sagt nur stur dass das Drehmoment (vielmehr Kippmoment) quadratisch mit der Spannung abnimmt.

Gruß SPS-Fuzzi


----------



## sirbarny (27 Mai 2011)

Langsam aber sicher geht's ins Detail.
Ich kann mich noch erinnern, dass sich auch die Leistung
zur Spannung qudratisch verhält. Halbiert man die Spannung
erhält man ein Viertel der Leistung. Oder so ähnlich.

Werde mir am Montag beim Hersteller die Nenndaten für diese
Anwendungen besorgen.

Für alle anderen Antriebe muss ich auch noch die Nenndaten besorgen. Gebaut werden 2 gleiche Maschinen mit ca. 120 kW, wobei nach meinen bisherigen Berechungen der Nennstrom bei 440V 205A und bei 220V 395A beträgt.


----------



## sirbarny (6 Juni 2011)

Der Vollständigkeit halber, Anruf vom Hersteller:

Die Gebläse können betrieben werden bis zu einer Nennspannungstoleranz von 10%. Der Motor versucht seine Nennleistung zu bringen, d. h. wenn die Spannung sinkt steigt der Strom entsprechend an. 
Beim 460V/60Hz Netz liegen wir noch im Toleranzbereich, auch wenn man für Mexiko noch 5 % Netzschwankung mit einberechnet.
Beim 220V/60Hz Netz ist der Betrieb nicht mehr möglich, weil der Strom so weit ansteigt dass der Motor entweder überhitzt oder die Thermistorüberwachung ständig abschaltet.
Lösung hier wäre ein Motor für Sonderspannung oder Betrieb an einem Frequenzumrichter.

sir


----------



## atrius (6 Juni 2011)

Grundsätzlich wird bei Motoren das Drehmoment durch die Last bestimmt und nicht durch die Spannung! Somit gilt: Die Frequenz bestimmt die Drehzahl, die Last das Drehmoment. Das Drehmoment und die Spannung bestimmen den Strom, welcher das Überleben des Motors bestimmt, sprich die Temperatur. Die Aussage, dass ein Asynchronmotor mit 400V/50Hz wie auch mit 460V/60Hz betrieben werden kann, bedingt, dass das Drehmoment gleich oder sogar kleiner wird. 
Da Deine Anwendung ein Gebläse ist, dürfte dies nicht mehr stimmen. Bei Lüftern, Gebläsen und Pumpen nimmt das Drehmoment normalerweise quadratisch zur Drehzahl zu. Die Tatsache, dass auf dem Leistungsschild eines Motors, der an einem Gebläse angeflanscht ist, Angaben für 50Hz und 60Hz-Netze stehen, heisst noch lange nicht, dass diese Kombination auch so funktioniert. Der Motor müsste mit entsprechender Reserve ausgelegt sein! 
Viele Grüsse, MB


----------

